

Quicksort: Caveat Implementor - adrianN
http://zufallstee.blogspot.de/2012/04/quicksort-caveat-implementor.html

======
kibwen
_The most popular kind of PRNG is the linear congruential generator._

Really? I was under the impression that we were all using the Mersenne twister
these days.

~~~
SeanLuke
Not only is LCG the most popular, it is +by far+ the most popular. rand() and
Java.util.Random are both LCG. And it can be spectacularly bad. See
<http://www.alife.co.uk/nonrandom/>

------
sesqu
_it's an easy exercise to show that the worst case runtime is the same as the
average case_

That should probably say the average case is the same as the best case.

